# When to plant Crimson clover in the midwest ???



## Jon11 (Mar 29, 2011)

How far north in Indiana is Clay County? I'm in south western Kentucky, and we would plant Crimson sometime between September 15 and October 15. It doesn't have any trouble surving the winter, and last year it got down to zero for a couple of days. It blooms in late spring. The bees love it. The only problem is that it doesn't bloom for that long, and if it is rainy, the bees won't be able to work it. But if it is sunny, they can do a lot of work with Crimson


----------



## spunky (Nov 14, 2006)

Thanks , I am appx 70 miles north of Evansville I all ready have a good stand of white dutch , adding in some alfalfa and hairy vetch also


----------



## belliott (Apr 17, 2011)

I don't much about the winters up there. I would try to get in the ground in September. My family owns a seed business and I checked the grow map and it says the stuff grows in 2/3rds of Canada. I would just try to get it started before it gets too wet and cold.


----------



## sagittarius (Feb 17, 2004)

Been planting crimson the last 5 years, usually between Aug. 15 and September 15 ... for a late May-early June bloom in SE Wisconsin(border zone 4/5). The problem with planting is the weather. There are 2-3 week dry spells that sometimes kill the young seedlings after they sprout. I try to watch the weather and look for several days of wet weather just before planting.


----------



## JimmyA (Jul 22, 2013)

I just put down 15 pounds in Fort Wayne, Indiana. I hope it grows.


----------



## rv10flyer (Feb 25, 2015)

JimmyA said:


> I just put down 15 pounds in Fort Wayne, Indiana. I hope it grows.


Finished sowing 80 lbs over the last month in E. Ky. We'll see how the bees like it next summer.


----------



## spunky (Nov 14, 2006)

I found this clover to be to " tender " and the small patch I planted out in the open did not flower; the patch on the east side of the barn did fine. Its bloom length and fragility isnt worth to me; I will just stick with sweet yellow, and white dutch JMHO


----------

